# Gesto GameGetter/WSC 3D Shoot June 26th 2011



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

There is a Gesto GameGetter/ WSC 3D Shoot this weekend at the River Canard Valley ERCA, course at this point is fairly dry and with luck and no rain will stay that way. Due to some standing water we will only have a 30 Target course instead of the 40. Hope to see many of our good friends and some new faces.

Bob Beneteau

Chairperson GGG/WSC Archery


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

We will try to make it there Bob - It's been a hectic month to say the least !!! Hope it's a good turn out either way !!!
-Matt


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Bob,

I will be there around 1045 - 1100. If you could save me someone to shoot with it would be appreciated!!! (you know....if there is a couple of guys looking to head out on the course at 10:30.....stall them a bit so I can shoot with someone!!!)

...Or maybe you or Jerome might want to throw some arrows down the course?

See you in the a.m.!!!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Jason, I will pm you.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I want to Thank all those who supported the 3D Shoot today at Gesto/WSC. Most of all I Thank the group of volunteers we have who do this work, setup the shoot, keep things together the day of the shoot and those that will do the teardown. No pay, rough conditions and yes sometimes low turnouts. But still they do the work.
Bravo to you, and I thank you.


----------



## Moutaineer (May 9, 2003)

bob can you keep us posted for the next shoot please. I have not been on here as much as i used to and we dont seem to have good advertising of the shoots in and around essex county. Stoney Point Bowman are back on the mend after a long vacation. We will be opening back up this fall.

jason


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Jason,

Good to hear Stony is gettin back up, thats home turf for Beneteau's in my Family.

Here is the link and it has all the shoots in Essex: http://members.windsorsportsmensclub.org/WSCArcheryClub.aspx

Be an Idea to sit down with some of the clubs in Essex so we can help each other, very tuff market right now.

Best of Luck,

Bob


----------

